# Vintage Japanese



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

So I got out my old Japanese guitars and played them all. I decided to take a group shot to capture the moment.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

These guitars have a certain feel about them, super fun and easy to play, plus they sound great! Three were found at a second hand store. I think I'm done collecting but you never know what may pop up. Anyone have some other cool stuff?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that 335 is killer.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

very funky....got one for every mood


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

blam said:


> that 335 is killer.


the trini lopez. and the ibby.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That 335 looks like it says Pan on the heastock.
I looked into one on Kijiji once, didn't "pan" out. 8P

The oldest MIJ I have is from the eighties, some from the nineties and a new one or two.

Nice collection!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

What's the funky one, top left? That's just too cool!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am clicking the like button on your photos


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! The Pan Trini Lopez copy is amazing. Its a full hollowbody with really cool sounding pickups, they dont feedback, unless you want them to, which is then fun to hit the whammy bar! 
My other favorite is the 74 Ibanez Artist. The super 70's pickups are so sweet. The top layer of the guitar has a small hollow by the pickups which seem to give it a more open sound.
The 87's Squier E series Strat has an awesome neck. I've come to like the fender series II bridge, and the stock ceramic pickups which are smooth and chimey.
The funky one on the top left is a mid 60's Kent Teisco SS-4l. I just got it and put some new strings on. Lots of different sounds out of it with the 4 pickups. Its got a nice heavyish solid body with a big chunky neck.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I am clicking the like button on your photos


I miss that like button too. A really nice group shot. Thanks


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They all seem to have their own charm.

Does that Tele bass have a rosewood neck?

The SG with the maple board is pretty different too.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I think the tele bass has a rosewood fretboard with a mahogany neck, anyway its terrific for a guitar player. You can play chords on it very easily, super comfy, you gotta luv the big chrome guards, I took them off once and it wasint the same.
Heres a video of the same model, El Degas. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2owVcNmgBeA

I have grown to really like the Maple SG. The neck is skinny, slick and really fast, incredibly easy to play chords. I dont think its very close to a real SG in sound and feel, its more like a telecaster, which is cool.


----------



## chinto (Sep 8, 2014)

Just picked it up. Don't know anything about it but I tought it looked cool and the price was right. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm really big into Japanese Ibanez. Into the 70's, early 80's but I still have a few RGs left from my shredder days,. I had a 73 Ibanez Strat copy but I really didn't like it, and If I'm not going to play it it will go! 

left to right: 
'07 RG550 20th Anniversary
'07 PGM with Pink Dimarzio Tone Zones 
'75 Destroyer with Suhr SSV pickups
'76 2630 Stock Flying Fingers
'92 SB900LE











I have a picture of that strat somewhere...


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a single pickup Kingston that I use for slide, a single pickup Swinga, and a double pickup mystery Japanese solidbody that I bought on a whim. I'm getting ready to buy a couple more at this point.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Buzz said:


> So I got out my old Japanese guitars and played them all. I decided to take a group shot to capture the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the guitar on the top row, second in from the left? I have something very similar that I bought in Montreal 20 years ago for slide & am curious as to what it is.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pewtershmit said:


> I'm really big into Japanese Ibanez. Into the 70's, early 80's but I still have a few RGs left from my shredder days,. I had a 73 Ibanez Strat copy but I really didn't like it, and If I'm not going to play it it will go!
> 
> left to right:
> '07 RG550 20th Anniversary
> ...


love that Destroyer


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Diablo said:


> love that Destroyer


Me, too!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Diablo said:


> love that Destroyer



It has the tone you expect from a guitar with buckers, just thick. My favourite guitar thats for sure.


----------



## chinto (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone know a good spot where I can source an arm and required parts for this thing?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

19XX something?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
I have the original plastic bridge...the roller bridge fit without modification.
Bought it 12 years ago. It was manufactured the year I started to play guitar - 1965. If my parents had they way I'd be posting a pic of a violin or accordion.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> 19XX something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ingested something many years ago - and for the rest of the night that's what all the guitars looked like. You should have seen the drums though!!!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

https://copy.com/4b0mUiH9aTMhUtsRp]/img]

[IMG]https://copy.com/1WU783iFVNvKTjMP


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

My pride and joy. I've owned her for over 30 years and she's still my #1.

83 Artist AM 205


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

Sold off prenty much all of my nippon ladies. Except this one;
Gession Love Power (pre-les paul reborn). Made by Tokai 
before they labelled their own guitars. or so I was told.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone want a matching bass to this cymetrical vantage woodie guitars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

lets have a look see. I have this on permanent 
loan from my cous. he won't sell it to me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah. I have two set neck basses just like that one. One is a double P bass pickup and the other is a P J. they're AWESOME.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

I love 'em. Had a chance to buy a double P, but missed it by 25 min.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Buzz said:


> So I got out my old Japanese guitars and played them all. I decided to take a group shot to capture the moment.


Hmm, somehow I missed this thread, that SG copy looks like the matching guitar to my EB-3 copy--and it looks like it might have the same name on the headstock...


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

There is no American Guitar made that can compete with the Japanese made guitar , especially the older ones. I did not believe this either until a few years back I purchased a vintage custom edition strat made in Japan. Workmanship is amazing .


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

My late 60s Canadian Simpsons-Sears Silvertone, made by Teisco:


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

BEACHBUM said:


> My pride and joy. I've owned her for over 30 years and she's still my #1.
> 
> 83 Artist AM 205


Pure gold...would like to have one of these gems someday


----------

